# Go to HR?



## newtargetgal (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello, I was recently hired at Target so I am unsure of processes and procedures. I got hired in as a guest advocate, however for the next two weeks it seems that I am getting only long (like 7-8 hr) cleaning shifts and nothing else. I was under the impression that I would be working primarily Guest Services and not cleaning the store when I applied and was hired for the position. Additionally I am getting scheduled over my 20-25 hour preference. While hours are nice, I am taking summer classes and it seems like work will get in the way of it. Are these things that I can talk to HR or my ETL about or is it whiny?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2020)

There are no hours, right now. Cleaning shift is part of front end hours.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 8, 2020)

Trade you? I only got 8 hours this week period lol.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 8, 2020)

Speak to your leader or HR.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 8, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There are no hours, right now. Cleaning shift is part of front end hours.


This is 100% ASANTS. We’ve had so many OPUs/DUs, our service desk hours are through the roof


----------



## afterhours (Jun 17, 2020)

Cleaning has its own bucket of hours.  At my store every work center is represented in filling shifts.  (-General Merchandise)
It makes more sense to have the front end take the majority- but the work centers that aren’t being given a lot of payroll hours are grateful to have a cleaning shift here and there.

Definitely a valid concert in regard to your preferred hours. HR is quick to remind you that you signed up for a part-time position when you go asking for more hours, but when they need the schedule full no consideration is giventhat you might have had a reason for signing up for a part-time job.

If a kind reminder doesn’t work, change your availability to a more restricted time-frame.  That will at least spark a conversation / agreement.


----------

